# Scamp has a hernia



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Took Scamp to the vets yesterday as we noticed he has a small lump on his tummy. Suspected it nay have been a hernia as my eldest son had one a couple of years ago !
The vet said that at the moment it could just be a gap in between the muscles where fat has plugged it, however if it goes hard, red or Scamp gets bothered by it to take him back. If the opening gets bigger it can then cause the intestines to poke through, which can then cause more serious problems.
She advised me to take a photo so that we can keep an eye on the size of it, and as long as Scamp is his normal bouncy self, eating and drinking, to leave it alone.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Fingers crossed it doesn't get bigger x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Took Scamp to the vets yesterday as we noticed he has a small lump on his tummy. Suspected it nay have been a hernia as my eldest son had one a couple of years ago !
> The vet said that at the moment it could just be a gap in between the muscles where fat has plugged it, however if it goes hard, red or Scamp gets bothered by it to take him back. If the opening gets bigger it can then cause the intestines to poke through, which can then cause more serious problems.
> She advised me to take a photo so that we can keep an eye on the size of it, and as long as Scamp is his normal bouncy self, eating and drinking, to leave it alone.


We have seen a couple of umbilical hernias over the years - and have seen them in a cross section of dogs we have met (it's not that uncommon) - most vets would think little or nothing of it (unless it caused discomfort) and most of the time, apparently, as the puppy grows and develops they tend to be less apparent - however if you wanted to have it addressed we would suggest waiting until Scamp has the snip (if you chose to take that route)- usually around the 10 months of age time - as it can be easily sorted at the same time.

Stephen X

Breed Adviser for "Cockapoo" for "Dog's Today Magazine"


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Scamp. Hope it doesn't develop into anything more.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Poor Scamp. Olive has an umbilical hernia and it scared me at first. It's exactly how you described it. We've known about hers since we got her and it will be repaired when she is spayed. Her intestines are always sticking through the gap and it took a while for me to get used to it. The vet instructed me to gently push them back in whenever i get the chance, but the older she gets the less i do it. It's obvious it's not going away on it own. Thankfully it isn't getting worse either.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah poor Scamp. I guess it's one of those situations where you have to see how it goes and make a judgement then. Good idea to photograph it and measure it, that way you won't drive yourself mad thinking it's got bigger when it maybe hasn't if you know what I mean. Big hugs to Scamp :hug:


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> We have seen a couple of umbilical hernias over the years - and have seen them in a cross section of dogs we have met (it's not that uncommon) - most vets would think little or nothing of it (unless it caused discomfort) and most of the time, apparently, as the puppy grows and develops they tend to be less apparent - however if you wanted to have it addressed we would suggest waiting until Scamp has the snip (if you chose to take that route)- usually around the 10 months of age time - as it can be easily sorted at the same time.
> 
> Stephen X
> 
> Breed Adviser for "Cockapoo" for "Dog's Today Magazine"


Thanks for the info, however Scamp had the op just before Xmas when he was 17 mths, the suspected hernia has only just developed ! Am going to watch and wait as it certainly isn't affecting him at all at the moment. Have you heard of one developing later ?


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

What does his lump feel like? I also found some lumps on Archie's tummy over the weekend. One feels like it is filled with fluid. I'm wondering if it's a hernia. Couldn't get him to the vets till tomorrow though.


----------

